# [Mini-Review] Acer XB280HK mit G-Sync und UHD



## D-FENS (19. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

am vergangenen Donnerstag (16.10.) konnte ich endlich meinen lange vorbestellten Acer XB280HK von Cyberport abholen. Bislang war er offenbar sonst nur bei einem US-Händler lieferbar; bei Cyberport ist die Rede von einem "exklusiven Launch", warscheinlich sind damit die EU-Länder gemeint. Gekostet hat er mich dort 549€ mit IFA-Rabattgutschein.

Lieferumfang:
- Monitor, 28"
- Halterung
- Standfuß
- Schuko-Kaltgerätekabel
- UK-Stromkabel
- Anschlusskabel USB 3 (für den integrierten Hub)
- DP-Anschlusskabel
- Mehrsprachige Kurzanleitung, Garantiekärtchen etc.


*Optik und Mechanik*

Nach dem Auspacken muss die Monitorhalterung noch an das eigentliche Panel geklickt werden. An die Unterseite der Halterung kommt der drehbare Standfuß. Die Halterung selbst ist höhenverstellbar, neigbar sowie pivotfähig. Die Verarbeitung macht einen soliden Eindruck, kommt aber nicht ganz an den Asus PB287Q heran. Leider wird Hochglanzplastik verwendet - dazu später mehr. Der Monitor wackelt und vibriert beim normalen Arbeiten in keinster Weise und steht sehr stabil. Das Panel ist matt und mein Gerät hat keine Pixelfehler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Technik*

Anschlussseitig ist wie beim ROG Swift nur ein einzelner DisplayPort vorhanden. Mit dem beigelegten Kabel sind 4K (genauer: 3840x2160) mit 60 Hz möglich. Den eingebauten USB-3-Hub habe ich noch nicht getestet. Das Netzteil ist intern verbaut, auch bei niedrigster Helligkeitseinstellung konnte ich kein Flimmern und auch kein Spulenfiepen oder andere Geräusche ausmachen. Bedient wird das OSD über Tasten an der Vorderseite. Die Betriebsleuchte ist blau und im Standby orange. Neben einem Ein- und Ausschalter an der Vorderseite gibt es hinten am Gerät noch einen Netzschalter.


*Monitoreinstellungen und -kalibrierung*

Standardmäßig ist der Bildschirm bereits sehr gut abgestimmt, einzig das Gamma würde ich auf jeden Fall reduzieren (Einstellung 2.5 oder Gaming), mehr muss man eigentlich nicht tun. Ich habe ihn nichtsdestotrotz mit einem X-Rite i1 Display Pro vermessen. Für einen Weißpunkt von 6500K und 160 cd/m² werden folgende Settings empfohlen:

Helligkeit 50%
Kontrast 50%
R50, G50, B46
+ das ICC-Profil (siehe Anhang)

--> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Gamma-Einstellung blieb bei der Messung auf Default (2.2). Ich selbst bevorzuge tagsüber eine Helligkeit von 55%.

Folgende Menüpunkte gibt es im OSD:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Praxis: Spiele*

Das Interessante am XB280HK ist Tatsache, dass hier 4K2K in Verbindung mit Nvidias G-Sync zum Einsatz kommt. Nach meinen Erfahrungen mit dem Asus PB287Q erreicht man in dieser hohen Auflösung in den wenigsten Spielen 60 FPS, so dass mir als Tearing- und Stutter-Allergiker sehr schnell klar war, dass G-Sync sein volles Potential hier wirklich ausspielen kann.

Zur Wirkungsweise von G-Sync an sich wurde an anderer Stelle bereits alles gesagt. Hier möchte ich auf meine Praxiserfahrungen und subjektiven Eindrücke eingehen:
G-Sync war nach dem Anschließen des Monitors automatisch im Treiber voreingestellt (ich nutze den 344.11 mit einer Asus GTX780-DC2OC). Es gibt im Treiber einen separaten Unterpunkt zum Aktivieren von G-Sync und eine weitere Einstellung im 3D-Menü. Getestet habe ich bislang mit Tomb Raider, Alien Isolation sowie World of Warcraft und Diablo 3. Ohne weiteres Zutun war G-Sync in den Spielen sofort aktiv, einzig in WoW musste der Hardware-Mauscursor deaktiviert werden, da es sonst wieder zu Rucklern kam.

Befindet man sich in einem FPS-Bereich zwischen 30 und 60, so ähnelt das Spielgefühl dem von V-Sync mit 60 Frames, Eingaben werden direkt umgesetzt und es gibt kein Tearing (wie bei deaktiviertem V-Sync) und auch keine Hänger (wie mit V-Sync, wenn man weniger als 60 FPS erreicht)! 
Das Werbeversprechen wird hier wirklich eingehalten. Gut sichtbar wird der Effekt auch mit der Nvidia Pendulum Demo. 

Man sollte allerdings darauf achten, die Grenze von 30 FPS nicht zu unterschreiten, da G-Sync dann nicht mehr aktiv ist, das Bild sieht dann aus wie V-Sync-only. Ebenso kann man beobachten, dass manche Ladescreens "flimmern".

Der Input-Lag ist ebenso wie die Reaktionszeit hervorragend und subjektiv besser als beim Asus PB287Q.
Die Overdrive-Einstellung sollte man auf "Normal" belassen, "Extreme" führt zu ebenso extremen Überschwingern.

Kleinere Auflösungen interpoliert das Gerät auf den ersten Blick recht gut, so dass man in Spielen durchaus einmal auf Full-HD oder WQHD zurückschalten kann.

Mangels zweiter Grafikkarte konnte ich SLI leider nicht testen.


*Produktivität / Multimedia*

Bildinhalte werden sehr scharf dargestellt. Ohne Skalierung ist insbesondere Schrift jedoch einfach zu klein... In Windows 8.1 funktioniert die Skalierung aber inzwischen hinreichend gut, diese wird automatisch auf 150% gestellt; Programme müssen von den Entwicklern entsprechend angepasst werden, damit Texte und Menüelemente mitskalieren. FRAPS ist eines der Programme, bei denen das noch nicht geschehen ist:

Dunkle Bildinhalte (z. B. bei Filmen) werden gut angezeigt, der Schwarzwert ist ebenfalls prima. Mein Eizo FS2333 (IPS-Panel) war hier aus meiner Sicht eindeutig schlechter. Die Ausleuchtung ist beim Acer homogen und es gibt nur sehr geringes Backlight Bleeding. Die Blickwinkelstabilität ist ebenfalls erstaunlich gut! Auch hinsichtlich der Farben kann sich die Bildqualität trotz TN-Panel sehen lassen.

Getrübt wird der Eindruck einzig durch den Monitor-Rahmen, der glossy ist: Der Bildschirminhalt spiegelt sich an den Ecken und Kanten etwas, was allerdings nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr stört.

Lautsprecher hat der Monitor keine, was in Anbetracht der ohnehin meist schlechten Tonqualität verschmerzbar ist.


*Fazit*

Mit dem XB280HK ist Acer aus meiner Sicht ein großer Wurf gelungen, da hier erstmals G-Sync mit UHD kombiniert wird. Man merkt, dass die Technik für diese Auflösung prädestiniert ist, da man hier trotz leistungsfähiger Hardware meist nicht durchgehend 60 FPS erreichen kann. Im Gegenzug schaffe ich es auch mit meiner GTX780, in UHD mindestens 30 Frames zu erreichen, notfalls mit einer Reduzierung der Details und einer leichten Takterhöhung.

Auch ohne Nvidia-Grafikkarte lohnt sich der Monitor und ich würde ihn jederzeit dem Asus PB287Q vorziehen, den ich ebenfalls im Einsatz hatte.

Fragen jederzeit gerne!


----------



## Hatuja (20. Oktober 2014)

Es ist ja auch "nur" ein TN Panel verbaut, und ich habe schon öfters gelesen, dass sich bei der Bildschirmdiagonale schon die Ecken aufhellen und verfärben, selbst wenn man direkt drauf schaut. Wie sieht's da bei dem Acer aus? Und hab ich das richtig gesehen, dass der Monitor nur einen Displayport-Eingang hat?


----------



## D-FENS (22. Oktober 2014)

Ja, das Gerät hat nur 1x DisplayPort, das ist derzeit bei allen Monitoren mit G-Sync so. Was das Thema aufgehellte Ecken angeht: Habe damit beim Acer keine Probleme, obwohl mein Betrachtungsabstand nur ca. 50cm beträgt (ausgemessen). Erst wenn ich mit dem Kopf noch näher hingehen würde, tritt der Effekt langsam auf.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (22. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, alleine G-Sync wäre ein Grund mir das Teil _nicht_ zu kaufen.

Ansonsten sieht es soweit ganz gut aus 

Aber dass er flotter als der RoG sein soll


----------



## Filmrissverleih (22. Oktober 2014)

Dein Review gefaellt mir sehr. Damit rueckt dieser Monitor in die engere Auswahl.

Aber weis jemand wie sich G-Sync mit Sli verhaelt? Oder ist es mit Sli ueberfluessig?

Mfg


----------



## Hatuja (22. Oktober 2014)

Erst nochmal vielen Dank für das Review und deine Antwort. 
Ja, das mit dem DP hab ich mir schon gedacht, mehr können die G-Sync-Module wohl nicht.
Wäre aber cool, wenn es noch einen zusätzlichen Anschluss gäbe, der am G-Sync Modul vorbeigeschleust würde.

Für mich ist G-Sync bei einem 4K Display doch sinnvoll, da man bei 4K halt nicht immer 120 FPS hat. 
Zumal es bei diesem Monitor, wenn man den Preis mit anderen 4K'ern vergleicht, preislich nicht viel ins Gewicht fällt.

Jetzt müsste er nur langsam mal lieferbar sein.



Filmrissverleih schrieb:


> Dein Review gefaellt mir sehr. Damit rueckt dieser Monitor in die engere Auswahl.
> 
> Aber weis jemand wie sich G-Sync mit Sli verhaelt? Oder ist es mit Sli ueberfluessig?
> 
> Mfg


 
So wie ich es gelesen habe, funktioniert G-Sync wohl auch mit SLI. Ob es sich noch lohnt, kommt auf dein SLI-Gespann an.
Sinnvoll ist, wie D-FENS auch schon schrieb, in einem Bereich zwischen 30 FPS und 60 FPS. Wenn dein SLI-Gespann in der Regel durchweg mehr als 60 FPS schafft (oder die 30 FPS nicht schafft [zwei 7600GT von 2006 ]), wäre G-Sync ehr nutzlos.




Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Hmm, alleine G-Sync wäre ein Grund mir das Teil _nicht_ zu kaufen.
> 
> Ansonsten sieht es soweit ganz gut aus
> 
> Aber dass er flotter als der RoG sein soll



Da hast du dich, denke ich, verlesen. Er vergleicht ihn mit dem P*B287*Q nicht mit dem RoG Swift P*G278*Q.
Der PB287Q ist das aktuelle 4K Model von Asus.


----------



## Blackout27 (11. November 2014)

Entschuldigt für die dumme Frage aber wie kann ich dieses "ICC-Profil" im Anhang auf den Monitor laden? Einfach entpacken und Doppelklick oder iwie per USB-Stick an dem Monitor hängen und darüber laden?

Schonmal Danke


----------



## D-FENS (11. November 2014)

Rechtsklick auf die Datei, dann "Profil installieren". Anschließend in der Windows-Farbverwaltung (Systemsteuerung / dann "Farbverwaltung" ins Suchfenster eingeben) das Profil über "Hinzufügen" auswählen und dem Monitor zuordnen. Nach einem Reboot kannst Du nach ein paar Sekunden auf dem Desktop erkennen, dass das Farbprofil fertig geladen wurde (die Farben schalten plötzlich um)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brainorg (12. November 2014)

In wie weit kann man das Bild bzw. die Farben/Kontrast des Acers mit dem Asus vergleichen?
Diese und den Kontrast finde ich beim Asus nämlich wirklich beeindruckend gerade weil es sich um ein TN Panel handelt.
G-Sync benötige ich eigtl. nicht wirklich da ich eh i.d.R. weit über 60 FPS habe bei den Titeln die ich Momentan spiele. (BF4/CoD)


----------



## Atent123 (12. November 2014)

Na toll jetzt hast du mich dazu gebracht bei meiner Monitorwahl über 4k nachzudenken D:

Brainorg wie kommst du in BF4 auf 4k auf weit über 60 fps? Ich bin meistens je nach map bei 55-70 fps.


----------



## PHuV (13. November 2014)

Vielen Dank nochmal für Dein Profil für die Farben.

Ich hab mir diesen Monitor auch am 19.10. kommen lassen, und ich finde ihn zum Spielen wirklich super.


----------



## Brainorg (14. November 2014)

@*Atent123* 
Dann machst du etwas falsch. 
Ich spiele in nativem UHD@Ultra, ohne zeitverzögertes AA und habe in der Regel 70~115FPS je nach Karte und Aktion.
Gut man muss bedenken das die 780ti in BF4 schneller unterwegs ist als die 980.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atent123 (14. November 2014)

Brainorg schrieb:


> @*Atent123*
> Dann machst du etwas falsch.
> Ich spiele in nativem UHD@Ultra, ohne zeitverzögertes AA und habe in der Regel 70~115FPS je nach Karte und Aktion.
> Gut man muss bedenken das die 780ti in BF4 schneller unterwegs ist als die 980.
> ...


 
Ich komme niemals auf solche FPS Werte.
Ich komme ohne OC eher auf solche Werte Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 und GTX 970 im (SLI-)Test (Seite 15) - ComputerBase


----------



## Blackout27 (14. November 2014)

Alles auf max ohne smaa in BF4 (MP) bekomme ich mit einer 970 (1300/3500) zw. 40-60 fps in 4K (nativ)


----------



## JoM79 (15. November 2014)

Brainorg schrieb:


> @*Atent123*
> Dann machst du etwas falsch.
> Ich spiele in nativem UHD@Ultra, ohne zeitverzögertes AA und habe in der Regel 70~115FPS je nach Karte und Aktion.
> Gut man muss bedenken das die 780ti in BF4 schneller unterwegs ist als die 980.
> ...


 
Guck dir mal den Bild genau an, da steht GTX 780ti SLI.
Ne GTX 980 ist in BF4 ca. 15% schneller als eine GTX 780ti.


----------



## Trab (11. Dezember 2014)

Wie ist das, wenn man den Monitor mit 1920x1080 Pixeln betreibt? Kann der Monitor diese Auflösung mit 120Hz betreiben und skaliert er auch?


----------



## Blackout27 (12. Dezember 2014)

Nein bei 60 Herz ist Schluss egal ob 4k, 1080p oder 720p (jedenfalls ist das bei meinem Modell so)

Gruß


----------



## Trab (12. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Antwort. Ich dachte mal gehört zu haben, dass der Monitor Nvidia 3D fähig ist.


----------



## Blackout27 (12. Dezember 2014)

Ist er leider nicht. Habe ihn versucht zu Übertakten was aber nichts gebracht hat^^ Ich komme ja von einen 1080p Monitor mit 144Herz. Den Unterscheid merkt man schon zw. 60 und 120/144Herz (spiele gerne CS GO) da hilft auch G-Sync nicht aber mir persönlich war die hohe Auflösung diesesmal wichtiger und ich spiele noch genauso schlecht wie vorher


----------



## Wanderer1980 (11. April 2015)

Hallo
dieser Thread und der im "News Kommentare zu Monitore" hat mich auch zum Acer 280hk geführt.
Im Oktober 2014 stand ein neuer PC an. Wollte ein möglichst kleines und lautloses System. Da haben mich die Tests der GTX 970 überzeugt.
Fractial Note 304 OHNE Gehäuselüfter. ein i7 4790K mit Intel TS13X WaKü, mini ITX GIGABYTE Z97N-Gaming 5. 16GB Ram und eine Asus Strix 970 wurden gekauft. 
Beim Monitor wollte ich nicht sparen und so wurde es ein Asus mit IPS Panel, 27 Zoll Full HD. Die Pixeldichte und vor allem die Lichthöfe vom IPS Panel zwangen mich aber zum Umtausch gegen einen Full HD Monitor von BenQ 24 Zoll TN Panel. 
Schnell wurde mir bewusst, dass das System für Full HD zu stark ist. Für mich persönlich reichen 60 FPS in Ultra um rundum zufrieden zu sein. So wurde es ein BenQ GW2765HT, IPS mit WQHD. Der ging nach 3 Tagen wieder retour weil die Lichthöfe wieder unter jeder Kritik waren. Störte mich persönlich zu sehr. Mit 1440p hatte ich auch fast immer die 60 FPS.....

Da in diesem Thread auch vom 4K Gaming mit nur EINER 970 die Rede war und relativ gut wegkam, bestellte ich den Acer. Vor allem auch weil er KEIN IPS hatte und somit auch kein zu IPS Glow.
Benutze ihn mit Helligkeit 50, Kontrast 50, Gamma: Spiel, Farbtemp: Warm
Farben sind imho sehr gut (natürlich nicht so wie bei IPS) und es gibt nahezu keine störenden Lichthöfe !!
Durch DRS wusste ich, dass ich in meinen Spielen fast immer die 30 FPS in 4K schaffe und war auf G-Sync gespannt. Kurz gesagt: über 30 FPS fühlt es sich nach 60 FPS an!
Natürlich musste ich einige Male von Ultra auch sehr hoch/hoch runter gehen. Dafür hab ich nur mehr FXAA oder gar kein AA aktiv. Braucht man bei NATIVEN 4 K imho nicht mehr. Hier wurde auch schnell klar das 4K Downsampling OPTISCH NICHT mit nativen 4K gleichzustellen ist.

World of Tanks: alles auf max 30-35 FPS
World of Tanks: alles auf hoch über 40 FPS 
Company of Heroes: alles auf max, ausser AA auf niedrig: 50-60 FPS
Dead Rising 3: alles auf max ausser AA auf FXAA: knapp über 30 FPS
Skyrim mit unzähligen Grafikmods (nichts ist mehr original lol): alles auf max mit 4xAA und 8xAF: 60 FPS
Alan Wake: alles auf max mit 2xAA und 4xAF: 30-35 FPS
Far Cry 3: alles auf Ultra mit FXAA: 35-40 FPS
Tomb Raider 2013: alles auf max mit 8xAF, Haare auf normal und FXAA: über 40 FPS Durchschnitt laut integriertem Benchmark
Ryse Son of Rome: alles auf max - keine Chance auf 30 FPS
Ryse Son of Rome: alles auf normal mit 2xAF: 30-40 FPS
The Evil Within: alles auf max mit FXAA: 25-30 FPS (auch nicht mit weniger Details mehr FPS, äusserst schlecht programmiert denke ich)

Wenn ich im Asus GPU Tweak das Power Limit auf 120 stelle, GPU Takt auf 1475, VRAM auf 7200 sind bei jedem Spiel 10% mehr Fraps möglich gewesen. Die angegebenen Werte sind aber mit Stock Taktung.

mein Fazit:
4K mit Mini ITX und nur einer GTX 970 ist möglich. Teilweise sehr knapp aber möglich. Oft ist der VRAM auf über 3500 MB (Ryse und Dead Rising 3 vor allem) - hier ist die 970 natürlich dann nicht optimal.
bin äußerst Zufrieden mit dem Monitor. Da AA nicht mehr wirklich ein Thema ist, werden hier Recourcen für diese Auflösung frei.

G-Sync macht 4K gut spielbar!

Wenn euch 60 FPS reichen, wenn euch IPS typische Lichthöfe stören, ihr einen großen höhenverstellbaren Monitor sucht, dann gebt dem Acer eine Chance!

Negativ: 
keine richtige Anleitung. Weder Online noch in Papierform. 
somit gibts keine Erklärung zum "Tool": Bildrate-Leiste
Das ist ein Balken links unten - dürfte was mit G-Synco zu tun haben - keine Ahnung was. Hier im Thread wird leider auch nicht wirklich drauf eingegangen. 
der Balken ist immer im unteren Drittel - egal wieviel FPS ich hab...

lg christian


----------



## Trab (19. April 2015)

Dazu kann ich sagen, dass ich den Monitor schon hatte als ich nur eine GTX 670 mit 2GiB hatte. Für viele spiele die ich mit Freunden zusammen spiele reicht selbst die Karte. CSGO, Cod 4 und 7, Minecraft, Anno und jede Menge F2P Spiele liefen super. Bloß mit den bei BF4 oder Crysis ging garnichts. Doch weil ich doch öfters BF4 spiele hab ich mir eine GTX 980 zugelegt. Mit einer kann man auch super in 4k und hohen Einstellungen spielen. Da ich die Karte auf 1577MHz übertakten konnte kann ich sogar BF4 in Ultra (aber ohne AA) mit mehr als 30fps spielen. Also ich finde für 4k braucht man keinen über PC mit z.B Titan X, R9 295x2 oder Gtx 980 sli. Eine Gtx 980, r9 290x oder jede andere Grafikkarte mit mehr als 3GiB reichen für 4k.


----------



## Atent123 (19. April 2015)

Naja mehr und 30 fps und wirklich flüssig sind für die meisten ein Unterschied. Für viele sind erst Stablie 60 fps flüssig.


----------

